# Turbo Issues



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT with the 1.4l turbo engine. I'm in the USA and it has roughly 57,000 miles on it. I drove it yesterday morning to work with no issues. I go to drive it home and it seems sluggish with an irregular idle. It won't accelerate fast like before, seems like it is dragging something or something is weighing it down. I finally get a check engine light and it gives 2 codes initially. P0299 and P0300. Misfire and turbo underboost. Regular maintenance has been done on the vehicle including air filter. Dealership is supposed to look at it on thursday. Any idea what exactly these codes mean? Also if it will fall under my power train warranty? (covered up to 100k miles). I also got a blinking check engine light that went away with stability control service needed and traction control service but it has since disappeared. Any idea what could cause that? Just weird that everything is happening at once with no prior issues.


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Sounds like the wastegate actuator. Theres a pin on there that gets worn out.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for the reply. Would it throw everything else out of whack like the stability errors and what not? And it should be covered under my warranty, correct?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

From what I have seen some issues will cause those error messages even when its a seemingly unrelated system. My guess you have no real issue with stabilitrac. 

Since the turbo is covered under the 5year/100K powertrain warrenty, I would suspect the wastegate issue would be covered as well. 

Chevy Warranty Information | Owners | Chevrolet


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you. That's what I'm thinking. Just hoping my tax money doesn't have to go to a relatively newer vehicle. :/


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about finding a new vehicle. This should be covered under the powertrain warranty.

Check the oil level - that will give some indication if it's a cracked piston/blown turbo or just the wastegate actuator as listed above.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Also worth checking the PCV valve for a torn diaphram?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jim Frye said:


> Also worth checking the PCV valve for a torn diaphram?


I started off thinking that, but he's only showing turbo boost codes and misfires - not vacuum leak codes as I would expect.

This one sounds similar to what blk88verde and others have been through.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

As the OP original post, I am having similar issues today it seems as I was driving down the road around 53MPH I hear a melt sound cling it wasn't a long lasting sound. Then it seemed my car lost power & you could put it to the floor it would rush to around 4RPM so I let off car barley pick up speed.. I had a similar issue back in Feb. 2012 & it turned out to be a tubro issue & it was fixed & sent back to me.. 

Do you guys this this is the same issue that I am having? The Dealership has my car now The specs of my car are below - is my repairs gonna fall under my warranty? 
Any advise or if anyone else is experience the same issue let me know.

Specs :

2011 Chevy Cruze 2LT
Car Miles : 31,689

Again if this is the same issue, that makes it being repaired twice for the same issue!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Check the oil level - that will give some indication if it's a cracked piston/blown turbo or just the wastegate actuator as listed above.


 - Definitely check your oil level. I did not see a single check engine light or any other system lights when my car failed. Low oil could be a turbo, pistons or both. I had just changed the oil if I recall about 300 or so miles before the failure. I used only full synthetics and never went more than 6500 miles between oil changes. The GM tech told me that GM needs to increase the size of the oil feed to the turbo and he has seen similar failures as early as 15,000 miles on the Cruze. Good luck-it will be under warranty as long as you are under 100,000 miles.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Joshuab, 

I am sorry to hear you are having this concern with your Cruze. I would like to reach out to your Chevrolet dealership on your behalf and discuss your questions. Please private message me your name, VIN, phone number, and dealership name. Hope to hear from you soon. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I wouldn't worry about finding a new vehicle. This should be covered under the powertrain warranty.
> 
> Check the oil level - that will give some indication if it's a cracked piston/blown turbo or just the wastegate actuator as listed above.


Thank you for the reply. I didn't mean about finding a new vehicle. I meant spending money on THIS vehicle that is relatively new. The oil level was fine. I actually just had an oil change and the levels are fine. The dealer said they will check into it and I can get a loaner vehicle for now. I will keep this post updated. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> - Definitely check your oil level. I did not see a single check engine light or any other system lights when my car failed. Low oil could be a turbo, pistons or both. I had just changed the oil if I recall about 300 or so miles before the failure. I used only full synthetics and never went more than 6500 miles between oil changes. The GM tech told me that GM needs to increase the size of the oil feed to the turbo and he has seen similar failures as early as 15,000 miles on the Cruze. Good luck-it will be under warranty as long as you are under 100,000 miles.


Yea. Oil level is fine as that is the first thing I checked. I did have 2 codes with my check engine light. And I'm glad I'm under warranty as this seems like a turbo issue. Whenever I turn right or left I hear a loud whistle (turbo?) And it goes away rather quickly. And I hear like a humming/whistle intermittently that goes away as quickly as it came. I'm not much of a mechanic honestly, but from what I've been told that whistle sounds like the turbo. Idk...maybe I'm wrong on this one. We shall see what the dealer says.  Thank you for your reply and help. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I got a call this morning from the dealership & they told me that the tubro had failed again - the same way it did back in Feb. 2012. Now they are telling me that its not covered under the powertrain warranty. Any advise?


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

joshuab said:


> I got a call this morning from the dealership & they told me that the tubro had failed again - the same way it did back in Feb. 2012. Now they are telling me that its not covered under the powertrain warranty. Any advise?


If you are really under 32,000 miles, this should be covered under warranty. Maybe find another dealer, but at least do the following:
1. PM the Chevy Customer Car folks here with the information they need.
2. Call the toll free number in the back of your OM and open an issue.
3. File a complaint with NHTSA detailing the problem.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

joshuab said:


> I got a call this morning from the dealership & they told me that the tubro had failed again - the same way it did back in Feb. 2012. Now they are telling me that its not covered under the powertrain warranty. Any advise?


Did you ask them why not? A turbo IS part of the powertrain...

Get GM customer service involved on them...and hopefully they'll remind them what the warranty actually says...


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Did you ask them why not? A turbo IS part of the powertrain...
> 
> Get GM customer service involved on them...and hopefully they'll remind them what the warranty actually says...


No, actually I didn't ask why not. I thought they knew what they was talking about, this issue occurred back in Feb. 2012 & the same exact issue is occurring now. But say that my Bumper to bumper expired about 4days ago - car only has 31,689 miles - purchased in April. 2011. 

I honestly thought myself that this should be covered under the powertrain warranty - the car lot told me that this is only covered under the bumper to bumper .


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Your turbo is good for 100,000 miles so just tell them they are full of chit and get it replaced.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Your turbo is good for 100,000 miles so just tell them they are full of chit and get it replaced.


That is a great way to put it  I honestly thank all of you here on the forums for letting me know this or I may have broke down & paid the fees to get this replaced I honestly believe this is shady of the dealership to try & take advantage of someone that is not fully knowledgeable in this situation. So thanks alot you'll I'll get back on the phone w/ them & tell them to get this fixed because it is covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I have had to fight dealerships on warranty work before. They don't like to do it, and will try to weasel their way out of it and make the customer pay for it. 

Good luck! If they still say no, get the customer service folks involved, or take your car somewhere else if you're able.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I have had to fight dealerships on warranty work before. They don't like to do it, and will try to weasel their way out of it and make the customer pay for it.
> 
> Good luck! If they still say no, get the customer service folks involved, or take your car somewhere else if you're able.


I called the dealership & explained that it is covered in the powertrain warranty & they said again it wasn't - I requested that they take a second look & let me know. They called me back & to no surprise they said it was covered. & now they are doing the needed repairs.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

joshuab said:


> I called the dealership & explained that it is covered in the powertrain warranty & they said again it wasn't - I requested that they take a second look & let me know. They called me back & to no surprise they said it was covered. & now they are doing the needed repairs.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I thought dealerships were reimbursed by GM for warranty work? Why do they always give people such a hard time on this? Or is it a case that they (dealership) get paid twice. Once by the customer and then they report it as warranty work to GM?


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I would be calling customer service as soon as the dealer pulled that crap. No way you should be paying for anything that is supposed to be covered under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## sx sonic (Nov 25, 2013)

plasticplant said:


> I thought dealerships were reimbursed by GM for warranty work? Why do they always give people such a hard time on this? Or is it a case that they (dealership) get paid twice. Once by the customer and then they report it as warranty work to GM?


They operate on book time. XX job pays XX amount of time on XX car. Warranty time is lower than customer pay time.

So for instance lets say warranty time for a turbo on a Cruze is 6hrs. That's how much time the tech, dealer and service writer get paid, regardless of how long the repair actually takes to complete.

That same exact job might pay 9 or 10hrs under customer pay. So everyone at the dealer essentially makes more money for the same job.

It's a shitty system that favors short cuts and questionable ethics. But because of the complexities of staying in business most dealers and techs try to do a good job.


Now messing up on warranty coverage on a turo or anything clearly related to the powertrain at such low mileage sounds really fishy. They're either idiots or scammers, or there are signs of abuse/neglect causing the failure.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joshuab said:


> I called the dealership & explained that it is covered in the powertrain warranty & they said again it wasn't - I requested that they take a second look & let me know. They called me back & to no surprise they said it was covered. & now they are doing the needed repairs.


Hello joshuab,

I'm happy to hear that there was a clarification and that your vehicle will be taken in for repair. Please let us know what the outcome was at the dealership. We would love the feedback!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay joshuab just remember that you will be receiving a survey from GM regarding your dealership experience. Make sure you answer it truthfully (meaning.........your dealer and his customer service SUCKS). You'll probably even get a letter from your dealer asking you give them excellent marks on ALL questions before you even get the survey. They might even try to entice you with a $25 gas card as they want to look good to GM. Boy...........payback is a bieatch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok. Got my car back and it is fixed completely under warranty. Here's the exact wording on the invoice:

Diagnosed DTC P0300, P0324, P0299. Found cylinder #2 misfiring at idle and a loud screeching noise heard at start-up, possibly from the turbo. Removed spark plugs and tested compression on all cylinders, 210 lbs each. Checked for spark at #2 cylinder, spark is ok. Switched spark plugs, same concern. Checked fuel trim, fuel trim reading '0'. Performed a cylinder leakage test, 10% readings. Removed valve cover and inspected valvetrain, ok at this time. Contacted GM TAC, advised to lower shop air pressure to 40 lbs and retest cylinder leakage, still showing 10%. Contacted GM TAC again, was advised to replace turbocharger and re-evaluate. Replaced turbocharger and oil feed and return hoses, found hoses clogged. Necessary to reprogram ECM per #PI0851A. Retested for misfires, none found. Cleared DTC's and test drove vehicle. 5.0 hrs OLH authorized for extensive diagnosis and ECM reprogramming. 

Parts:
-Turbo Charger (original turbocharger was overheating bc hoses were clogged not allowing fan to kick on and cool it)
-Core return
- 3 gaskets
Various odds and ends (these are my words) 

Overall I was very happy with this Chevy dealership. Great communication and quick work. Car feels and drives much better it seems. And the car was left in excellent condition. Also vert happy with the warranty covering EVERYTHING. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Good to hear it was only the turbo!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That's good to hear.

Just out of curiosity, what oil did you use?


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Clogged oil return hoses?...thats...odd...


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

If my Cruze only had the turbo fail, I might have kept it. My entire engine was pretty much rebuilt. Not that it was not good work, just concerned down the road that it might have further issues out of warrany.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

tracepk said:


> Clogged oil return hoses?...thats...odd...


Actually this has been listed as the first thing to check for with a turbo failure. Long oil change intervals with the dealer fill dexos blend would be the first thing I would suspect. However even if your running quality oil and doing long change intervals with short trips could cause condensation sludge. 

People really need to evaluate their driving more before deciding to go 8-10K on an oil change.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Hmmm...I wonder what oil was used as well and at what interval. This is another example of GM only caring about the 100k warranty and the consequences of that. 

If the hoses were clogged, the whole inside must have a layer of sludge. Is recommend an engine flush at the next oil change if you plan to keep the car a while.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what oil did you use?


Idk what they used. The dealer covered the oil change for the first 30k I put on it. I didn't go too long without an oil change (about 5k miles). I just did an oil change the day before the problem happened and I used Mobil 1 Fully Synthetic 5W-30. But that wasn't the issue of the clogging since the oil change had literally 30 miles on it lol

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Dustin0308 said:


> Idk what they used. The dealer covered the oil change for the first 30k I put on it. I didn't go too long without an oil change (about 5k miles). I just did an oil change the day before the problem happened and I used Mobil 1 Fully Synthetic 5W-30. But that wasn't the issue of the clogging since the oil change had literally 30 miles on it lol
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yeah...I think it's GM's Dexos-1 oil that's actually causing them to have warranty problems when it cokes up in the oil return lines.

Ironic, huh?

Just stick to a good synthetic from now on, and hopefully, along with the ECU update to run the fans after the car's shut off to help turbo cooling, it won't happen again.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Yeah...I think it's GM's Dexos-1 oil that's actually causing them to have warranty problems when it cokes up in the oil return lines.
> 
> Ironic, huh?
> 
> Just stick to a good synthetic from now on, and hopefully, along with the ECU update to run the fans after the car's shut off to help turbo cooling, it won't happen again.


Yes believe it or not when I got the car back Saturday morning I noticed when I turned it off that the fan kicked on. I flipped out. I popped the hood and saw the fan was cooling the turbo. First time this has done this since I've owned the car....Honestly. I bought it with 17k on it and now have 57k. So the issue was there for some time I just didn't know about it until it was too late. Just so I know. I usually run 87 in it for gas...would 89 be better or a waste of money? Also, someone mentioned about flushing the engine the next oil change. How do I go about doing that? I've heard that it may not be a good idea to do. Any thoughts?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Dustin0308 said:


> I usually run 87 in it for gas...would 89 be better or a waste of money?


Most turbo engines require premium fuel for a reason, to prevent knock. With regular 87 octane the cruze 1.4T is constantly fighting knock and relying solely on the knock sensor to stop any catastrophic failure. You can actually see this when you accelerate or when going up a hill with 87 octane, the tach will blip/drop when the engine is reducing power. 

Most will agree on here 89 octane is the real minimum you should run but when extremely hot outside premium 91-93 octane would be even better. My cruze runs like crap on 87 octane and I don't ever want my car to feel so neutered or reduce engine power when I need it most. 

Cost per mile for me is better with 89 octane, since the engine is not fighting knock as often it begins to run more efficiently. In the summer I pick up 3mpg with premium fuel, enough to negate most/all the extra cost. below is a hot weather test with the cruze, that shows the same fuel savings I speak of. 

The Ultimate Hot Weather MPG Test - Regular vs. Premium - 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ Long-Term Road Test


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

spacedout said:


> Most turbo engines require premium fuel for a reason, to prevent knock. With regular 87 octane the cruze 1.4T is constantly fighting knock and relying solely on the knock sensor to stop any catastrophic failure. You can actually see this when you accelerate or when going up a hill with 87 octane, the tach will blip/drop when the engine is reducing power.
> 
> Most will agree on here 89 octane is the real minimum you should run but when extremely hot outside premium 91-93 octane would be even better. My cruze runs like crap on 87 octane and I don't ever want my car to feel so neutered or reduce engine power when I need it most.
> 
> ...


That's a very interesting assessment. I was wondering how the cost per gallon would have an overall impact on cost in general. My area isn't hot right now but we do push 100 in the summer often with very high humidity. I will test both 89 and higher to see the difference in my particular case. I guess I won't be using 87 anymore. I notice a significant difference when I put 89 in it. Just no hesitation in any scenario driving wise. It was very responsive, whereas with 87 I would notice a hesitation when accelerating often. Thanks for the information. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok. I have been driving my car for a few days now rides great until today. Service stability came up along with a blinking check engine light. It was when I was driving up hill, and I accelerated harder than normal but not like a maniac. It went away in about 20 sec...I was at my destination and turned the car off and it was sitting for about 2 hours. Came back out to go home and it came on again, blinking check engine light and all..I hear like a clicking noise near the tires it seems. Now it's a solid check engine light. I held in the traction control button to turn the traction control and stability control off. As runs fine but the check engine light is still lit up solid. What could it be now? Have not had any issues with this car and in the past week I've had nothing but issues. Any ideas? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Drop by an auto parts store and have them read the codes for you. 

The flashing light is a misfire - perhaps an air metering problem, perhaps a coil pack? The codes will tell you for sure. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Will do. It's 11 pm where I am. Will have to wait till tomorrow evening. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

I just wanted to update everyone regarding my cruze issues. I finally got my car back & its running great now - they changed the Tubro & now back to normal. I also want to update as I mentioned in my previous post that I had it fixed in Feb. 2012 it actually was Feb. 2013 when it was fixed the first time & now it just been 14months & it failed again..

So I am just curious as to know if anyone else is experiencing such headaches out of the Tubro on the cruzes? 2011 & already had to be repaired twice. Any thoughts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

From now on, I would run a good-quality synthetic oil to avoid the oil return hoses clogging up again, and stick to 89+ octane fuel if you find that your car does run much better on it. Hopefully you will not have problems in the future.

Turbos are generally trouble-free if properly lubricated and not over-stressed (like an overly aggressive ECU tune that pushes the turbo way past its designed boost level). If it's starved of oil, like the return line in your case, that will definitely lead to trouble.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joshuab said:


> I just wanted to update everyone regarding my cruze issues. I finally got my car back & its running great now - they changed the Tubro & now back to normal. I also want to update as I mentioned in my previous post that I had it fixed in Feb. 2012 it actually was Feb. 2013 when it was fixed the first time & now it just been 14months & it failed again..
> 
> So I am just curious as to know if anyone else is experiencing such headaches out of the Tubro on the cruzes? 2011 & already had to be repaired twice. Any thoughts?


Hello joshuab,

I apologize for the issues occurring in your vehicle, and I understand the frustration you must feel. If you would like any further assistance with this, I would be happy to help. Send me a PM with your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership. Thanks! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

I also will be on turbo number 2 shortly. It's not the turbo that's failing it's the wastegate arm not holding boost and over time will cause the wheel to become unbalanced and break off. GM just takes the whole unit and sends it back to be rebuilt.


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

I have a P0300 Random engine misfire....again...and when that code shoots on the stability service light kicks on. We shall see what it is...any ideas? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Well maybe I have spoke to soon, it seems now I noticed in my driveway on the concrete I seen a couple drops of oil, I looked under the car & on the passenger side right behind the bumper the little black place peace was wet w/ oil, so I thought maybe the tech was sloppy & didn't do a proper clean job. So I clean that plastic peace & went on, well this morning I noticed the same thing & wet oil that had been dripping again.

Any advise what this is? I am thinking maybe the oil filter leaking - I plan to take it back once again to the dealership (ugh!!)


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

I was told cylinder 3 misfire. First step is to replace spark plugs. . Which isn't covered under warranty as it is a maintenence item.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

joshuab said:


> Well maybe I have spoke to soon, it seems now I noticed in my driveway on the concrete I seen a couple drops of oil, I looked under the car & on the passenger side right behind the bumper the little black place peace was wet w/ oil, so I thought maybe the tech was sloppy & didn't do a proper clean job. So I clean that plastic peace & went on, well this morning I noticed the same thing & wet oil that had been dripping again.
> 
> Any advise what this is? I am thinking maybe the oil filter leaking - I plan to take it back once again to the dealership (ugh!!)


Check and see if you have any oil sitting on the lip of your throttle body and if the hose that is attached to it is oily. If so, you might just have another bad turbo. If oil is in the tube before AND after the turbo check for manifold leak/pcv valve or bad pistons and/or rings.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Vetterin said:


> Check and see if you have any oil sitting on the lip of your throttle body and if the hose that is attached to it is oily. If so, you might just have another bad turbo. If oil is in the tube before AND after the turbo check for manifold leak/pcv valve or bad pistons and/or rings.


I actually took it back the dealership - which told me that they tightened a few things up as it was lose apparently. I brought the car back home & now I am still noticing a small bit more but lightly. I am not very savvy w/ motor cars so I apologize for my short knowledge in this, so I am hoping for some expert advise here. As this is starting to really get me frustrated w/ this car. 

I also want to NOTE something here that relates to this or may be a key to the situation, is when I was following the car for drop off so we had another car to drive during time that (cruze) was in the shop - I would notice during pull outs & on accelerating the car would exhaust blue smoke & burning smell out. Now keep in mind I mentioned this to the shop & they said it was just burning out gunk or something like that & it would go away..

I am totally lost, I am thinking of moving to another dealership as I think the current one ( where it was purchased ) has reached there limits on this... I am honestly starting to think about contacting CS here on the forums to get this car sent back & fixed properly now!!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Dustin0308 said:


> I was told cylinder 3 misfire. First step is to replace spark plugs. . Which isn't covered under warranty as it is a maintenence item.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I would find another dealer if you could. That is bs they just did a turbo replacement and now they are going to charge you for a spark plug because this is a separate problem. 

I call bs and I would not give them anymore business warranty or not. They should of replaced all the plugs when you had the turbo replaced who knows what your cooked turbo did to the plugs. IMO I wouldn't be surprised if they put a bad plug in there when they replaced the turbo so they could get some more money from you. If they are that hard up for money then they will eventually go under anyway and you would be smart to find another dealer.
Tell them to prove to you that this last misfire was not related to the turbo. And then tell them you want all the new sparked plugs for free.

Typical dealer crap that should not be tolerated.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, just to let you all know who has been reading this is all covered under the powertrain warranty; it NEVER smoked before this, I NEVER had a leak before this. So this is completely bull crap & I do not want to have to pay money to fix something like this. Would this be covered under powertrain at another certified GM dealer or does this need to be fixed at the "dealer it was purchased from" - I am waiting for more details : Car now has 32, 200 miles.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Your dealer needs to check compression on your motor. My ECO had a bad turbo which got replaced and the dealer still could not get it to run right. They next determined the piston and rings needed replacement. Being yours is a 2011, it is likely bad pistons. Mine had smoke and I only had 22900 miles.


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

blk88verde said:


> Your dealer needs to check compression on your motor. My ECO had a bad turbo which got replaced and the dealer still could not get it to run right. They next determined the piston and rings needed replacement. Being yours is a 2011, it is likely bad pistons. Mine had smoke and I only had 22900 miles.


I am nearly lost here, mine is a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ2 I just had the tubro replaced in this car monday & it was released as mentioned in my previous post I got a very tiny leakage under the passenger concern - It stayed really wet I'd clean it off thinking ok maybe it hadn't sealed all the way? so then the next morning I noticed it really wet again - so I took it back & I noticed as mentioned during the ride to the dealership it give out buffs of blue smoke & it smelled like burning oil. So they took the car in (yesterday) I get a call that afternoon that hey it seems they was some stuff we needed to tighten up & cleaned some off of the this & that. Then now this morning I am still noticing small bits of oil right under the plastic peace right under the passenger side front bumper. - 

I honestly hope I am not confusing anyone here. I am just lost of words & not sure what else to do? - This dealership seems to be hopeless & needless to say I have to drive nearly 50miles out of my way to get the car there. 

So any advise on maybe a closer dealership ( Certified GM service techs ); & will they still honor the work previously done ( Warranty powertrain work )? I am standing by.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joshuab said:


> I am nearly lost here, mine is a 2011 Chevy Cruze LTZ2 I just had the tubro replaced in this car monday & it was released as mentioned in my previous post I got a very tiny leakage under the passenger concern - It stayed really wet I'd clean it off thinking ok maybe it hadn't sealed all the way? so then the next morning I noticed it really wet again - so I took it back & I noticed as mentioned during the ride to the dealership it give out buffs of blue smoke & it smelled like burning oil. So they took the car in (yesterday) I get a call that afternoon that hey it seems they was some stuff we needed to tighten up & cleaned some off of the this & that. Then now this morning I am still noticing small bits of oil right under the plastic peace right under the passenger side front bumper. -
> 
> I honestly hope I am not confusing anyone here. I am just lost of words & not sure what else to do? - This dealership seems to be hopeless & needless to say I have to drive nearly 50miles out of my way to get the car there.
> 
> So any advise on maybe a closer dealership ( Certified GM service techs ); & will they still honor the work previously done ( Warranty powertrain work )? I am standing by.



Hello joshuab,

I apologize for these reoccurring issues with your Cruze, and your experience with your dealership has been disheartening. If you would like any assistance in finding a second opinion at another dealer I would be happy to help. Please don't hesitate to send a PM my way with your VIN, contact info and a zip code so I can find another dealership in your area. Let me know!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## joshuab (Apr 16, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hello joshuab,
> 
> I apologize for these reoccurring issues with your Cruze, and your experience with your dealership has been disheartening. If you would like any assistance in finding a second opinion at another dealer I would be happy to help. Please don't hesitate to send a PM my way with your VIN, contact info and a zip code so I can find another dealership in your area. Let me know!
> 
> ...


Thank you for reaching out to me on this, yes I will get my VIN & other details tomorrow & get that to you. I truly hope you can help me get this situation fixed once & for all. I am not a big tech guy on cars, but I know it shouldn't even have 1 drop of oil coming down on the bottom of the car & it shouldn't give random puffs of blue smoke & a burning smell. This all occurred after the ( 2nd replacement of tubro ) whichw as Monday 21st.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

joshuab said:


> I am totally lost, I am thinking of moving to another dealership as I think the current one ( where it was purchased ) has reached there limits on this... I am honestly starting to think about contacting CS here on the forums to get this car sent back & fixed properly now!!


By all means, go find another dealer to look at your car. There have been way too many dealerships reported here that CAN'T/WON'T for you to keep struggling with the one you are at now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

joshuab said:


> Thank you for reaching out to me on this, yes I will get my VIN & other details tomorrow & get that to you. I truly hope you can help me get this situation fixed once & for all. I am not a big tech guy on cars, but I know it shouldn't even have 1 drop of oil coming down on the bottom of the car & it shouldn't give random puffs of blue smoke & a burning smell. This all occurred after the ( 2nd replacement of tubro ) whichw as Monday 21st.


Hello joshuab,

Thank you for the additional info. Again, I apologize for this, and someone will be able to assist you tomorrow morning since I won't be in until Monday. We will do our absolute best for you to finally seek a resolution with your vehicle troubles. Have a great weekend . 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Dustin0308 (Apr 16, 2014)

Ok I got the spark plugs replaced (it was due at 60k anyway and would have cost me about $5 less to do it myself). Spark plugs are maintenance and aren't covered under the powertrain warranty so it needed to be done anyway. So far, so good. Will update when I run it more. Will accelerate harder at times to see if it misfires again. Is a bad coil covered under the powertrain warranty? I was told it was not. Please clarify. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dustin0308 said:


> Ok I got the spark plugs replaced (it was due at 60k anyway and would have cost me about $5 less to do it myself). Spark plugs are maintenance and aren't covered under the powertrain warranty so it needed to be done anyway. So far, so good. Will update when I run it more. Will accelerate harder at times to see if it misfires again. Is a bad coil covered under the powertrain warranty? I was told it was not. Please clarify.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


How is your car? I had a coil replaced in my car but I was still under bumper to bumper. It should be as long as you didn't break it swapping out plugs. If you broke it, you would know. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## Rjbennett209 (Aug 1, 2019)

I’m having similar problem I don’t know what it is yet ????


----------

